# السلام عليكم



## berkdar (22 مارس 2012)

*أنا صديق جديد لكم في الموقع
أنا كيميائي أعمل في مجال ضمان الجودة في صناعة المستحضرات الدوائية البشرية
و أريد الدخول في مجال صناعة مواد التنظيف (مساحيق - معجون .... الخ)
و أيضاً الدخول في مجال صناعة مواد التجميل بكافة أشكالها
أرجو مساعدتي في ذلك من قبل الأخوة المهتمين و ذوي الخبرة
و أنا لن أتوانى في تقديم أي اجابة أو معلومة عن أي استفسار يتم طرحه من الأخوة الأعضاء
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخوكم محمود
*


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

موضوعك كبير ابحث فى المواضيع حتلاقى اخوة كرام كتبت فى المنظفات كلها وخصوصا المهندس مهدى بكر وبالتوفبق ان شاء الله


----------

